

Show HN: tl;dr{Code} Project from HackRPI hackathon - CCoffie
http://tldrcode.com

======
CCoffie
I just wanted to show everyone the project that myself and two friends cranked
out in the 24 hour hacking session at HackRPI this weekend. It's a central
website the contains quick code reference for 8 langugages currently. The idea
was that if you know a programming language already, then you more or less
know how to code in all of them. All that you're missing is the syntax for
that language. So this site is suppose to solve that. It's targeted towards
those that already know how to code and just need to learn a new language in a
quick and dirty fashion. I'd love to hear what you guys think.

Also it is far from done. The project is open source and hosted on Github
pages. So the good news is that you can help us out with a pull request. We're
hoping this can become community driven and mantained site that can can help
everyone.

